# USB-Stick: slow :cry:

## baschni

Hi all!

Some days ago I bought an usb-stick with 4GB, after recognizing that this were only 3.4 GB in real I had to find that this stick was also unbelievable slow. That means about 2 MB/s. How can I measure the exact speed of the stick? I read somewhere about mounting options that would make the transfer faster, is that true?

Bastian

----------

## frostschutz

hdparm -Tt /dev/usbstick

You should inform yourself better before buying these things. Speed, size and power consumption vary greatly between USB sticks. Cheap sticks are usually very slow.

----------

## baschni

this just is the readspeed, right?

 *Quote:*   

> localhost surgeon # hdparm -Tt /dev/sda
> 
> /dev/sda:
> 
>  Timing cached reads:   1598 MB in  2.00 seconds = 798.77 MB/sec
> ...

 

----------

## Jointy

hy,

please post the output of the mount command.

Or check is the sync optionset while mount.

----------

## baschni

there is no output of mount, no i haven't checked sync

----------

## Habbit

 *baschni wrote:*   

> there is no output of mount, no i haven't checked sync

 

He means the "mount" command without arguments, not the result of the command that mounts the stick. He just wanted to find out which device was your stick mounted from.

----------

## SnEptUne

Maybe you are using USB 1.x instead of USB 2?

----------

## xbmodder

Post the answer to an lspci

and an lsusb -v

These utilities belong to:

sys-apps/usbutils

sys-apps/pciutils

----------

## padoor

do you mean the physical connector of usb by usb2?

i am also having same kind of problem with a 2gb flash drive it calls

it is a 2gb pen

will it improve on usb2 connector?

localhost sda1 # lsusb -v

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.2

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.1

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0100 power

   Port 2: 0000.0100 power

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 058f:6387 Alcor Micro Corp.

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x058f Alcor Micro Corp.

  idProduct          0x6387

  bcdDevice            1.41

  iManufacturer           1

  iProduct                2

  iSerial                 3

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           32

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0x80

      (Bus Powered)

    MaxPower              100mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           2

      bInterfaceClass         8 Mass Storage

      bInterfaceSubClass      6 SCSI

      bInterfaceProtocol     80 Bulk (Zip)

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x01  EP 1 OUT

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x82  EP 2 IN

        bmAttributes            2

          Transfer Type            Bulk

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0040  1x 64 bytes

        bInterval               0

can't get device qualifier: Protocol error

can't get debug descriptor: Protocol error

cannot read device status, Protocol error (71)

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 045e:00b9 Microsoft Corp. Wireless Optical Mouse 3.0

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               2.00

  bDeviceClass            0 (Defined at Interface level)

  bDeviceSubClass         0

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0         8

  idVendor           0x045e Microsoft Corp.

  idProduct          0x00b9 Wireless Optical Mouse 3.0

  bcdDevice            0.17

  iManufacturer           1 Microsoft

  iProduct                2 Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse

  iSerial                 0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           34

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xa0

      (Bus Powered)

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower               50mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         3 Human Interface Devices

      bInterfaceSubClass      1 Boot Interface Subclass

      bInterfaceProtocol      2 Mouse

      iInterface              0

        HID Device Descriptor:

          bLength                 9

          bDescriptorType        33

          bcdHID               1.11

          bCountryCode            0 Not supported

          bNumDescriptors         1

          bDescriptorType        34 Report

          wDescriptorLength     274

         Report Descriptors:

           ** UNAVAILABLE **

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0008  1x 8 bytes

        bInterval              10

Device Status:     0x0000

  (Bus Powered)

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000

Device Descriptor:

  bLength                18

  bDescriptorType         1

  bcdUSB               1.10

  bDeviceClass            9 Hub

  bDeviceSubClass         0 Unused

  bDeviceProtocol         0

  bMaxPacketSize0        64

  idVendor           0x0000

  idProduct          0x0000

  bcdDevice            2.06

  iManufacturer           3 Linux 2.6.22-gentoo-r8 uhci_hcd

  iProduct                2 UHCI Host Controller

  iSerial                 1 0000:00:1d.0

  bNumConfigurations      1

  Configuration Descriptor:

    bLength                 9

    bDescriptorType         2

    wTotalLength           25

    bNumInterfaces          1

    bConfigurationValue     1

    iConfiguration          0

    bmAttributes         0xe0

      Self Powered

      Remote Wakeup

    MaxPower                0mA

    Interface Descriptor:

      bLength                 9

      bDescriptorType         4

      bInterfaceNumber        0

      bAlternateSetting       0

      bNumEndpoints           1

      bInterfaceClass         9 Hub

      bInterfaceSubClass      0 Unused

      bInterfaceProtocol      0

      iInterface              0

      Endpoint Descriptor:

        bLength                 7

        bDescriptorType         5

        bEndpointAddress     0x81  EP 1 IN

        bmAttributes            3

          Transfer Type            Interrupt

          Synch Type               None

          Usage Type               Data

        wMaxPacketSize     0x0002  1x 2 bytes

        bInterval             255

Hub Descriptor:

  bLength               9

  bDescriptorType      41

  nNbrPorts             2

  wHubCharacteristic 0x000a

    No power switching (usb 1.0)

    Per-port overcurrent protection

  bPwrOn2PwrGood        1 * 2 milli seconds

  bHubContrCurrent      0 milli Ampere

  DeviceRemovable    0x00

  PortPwrCtrlMask    0xff

 Hub Port Status:

   Port 1: 0000.0303 lowspeed power enable connect

   Port 2: 0000.0103 power enable connect

Device Status:     0x0003

  Self Powered

  Remote Wakeup Enabled

localhost sda1 #

localhost sda1 # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 41)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 41)

02:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)

localhost sda1 #                                                   

can we improve the transfer speed for this device / laptop  tecra 9000

----------

## padoor

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

i tried to move 1.8 gb data files to /dev/sda1

it writes only 1.2 Mb /sec  max speed.

can i do something to improve this ?

my /dev/sda1 is a flash 2Gb Transcend jetflash usb drive.

it is really a pain to trnsfer files with this to the desktop comp. looks like direct parellel cable does better.

help help

----------

## Staren

Either you plugged your USB-stick in a USB-1.1 socket ( my computer has both 1.1 and 2.0 sockets... ) or your kernel isn't configured for USB 2.0. Probably your kernel, from what I saw on your previous posts. Check on this Howto:

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/usb-guide.xml

   ... unless you already chek the Gentoo Howto ( First thing I do when I run into troubles; works at least 9 times out of ten. )     :Cool: 

----------

## padoor

this is toshiba tecra 9000 laptop. it has only 2 usb input terminals.

in the kernel what i should select to get the usb2 support?

----------

## Staren

Did you check the link I've given you? Anyway, since you have a fonctional USB 1.1 driver you probably need to add EHCI support only:

 *Quote:*   

> Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   SCSI device support  --->
> 
> .
> ...

 

----------

## d2_racing

I had this problem with the new Corsair Voyager 16 Gig...this shit  is so slow that I changed it with a Corsair Voyager GT 8 gig.

----------

## d2_racing

In fact, my old Sandisk Titanium 2 Gig is way more fast that a normal corsair voyager.

----------

## Staren

Well then, maybe the real problem is the USB key; I think 2 MB/sec. is a bit high for the USB 1.1 standard ( max spedd around 1 to 1.5 MB/sec. if my memory serves me well.. ) But from reviews, the Transcend 2 G. flash key should read at 9 Gb/sec. and write at 2 Gb/sec. I wonder if it would be the same on another system... His flash key may be defective since it doesn't have it's full 2 Gigabyte. Or it may be a problem with it's Fat filesystem.

----------

## Evincar

I don't think 2 MB/s is that slow for WRITE operations, guys...Flash memory is simply slow for that.

----------

## d2_racing

 *Evincar wrote:*   

> I don't think 2 MB/s is that slow for WRITE operations, guys...Flash memory is simply slow for that.

 

Except for a Corsair Voyager GT model  :Smile: 

----------

## padoor

i said 1.5 mb is max. and it most times write at 600 -700kb /sec only.

and also i feel it wants tobe on top of all application preferably only operation.

the 9 gb and 2gb figures i have never seen in even hard disk write speeds.

i saw my hard disk writes at speeds of 8 -12 mb/sec from one partition to another.

and yes it has vfat file system and a driver is there . you mean i can delete it by some means?Staren

it is a brand new flash drive only a month old. read spead is ok and even video files play satis factory direct from the stick. and move from flash to hdd is faster than 9mb /sec

if all of you say thats all i can get from this flash drive i have to be happy with it.  :Crying or Very sad:   :Laughing: 

edit

i read the booklet given with it. it says nothing abot write/read speed.

simply says fully compatible with hi speed usb2.0 and there is a small cd for win98 driver

----------

## Evincar

Padoor:

What is the output of:

```
 grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.confg

```

and

```
lsmod
```

If the you don't see the EHCI_HCD module either loaded or in-kernel, then that's it, you don't have USB 2.0 enabled. 

Is, as you say, 1.5MB/s is max, it indeed sound as if it was USB 1.1 (12Mbit/S=1.5MB/s)

----------

## padoor

localhost ~ #  grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.confg

grep: /usr/src/linux/.confg: No such file or directory

localhost ~ # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            38176  0

snd_mixer_oss          16768  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29696  0

snd_seq_device          9224  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq_midi_event      9600  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                43952  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_intel8x0           30364  1

snd_ac97_codec         92708  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64516  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              19972  2 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42084  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_device,snd_seq,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11144  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

localhost ~ #

though i dont get any output for grep 

my .config file has the followings

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB port drivers

#

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

i will try a reconfigure with new kernel 2.6.23

currently i run kernel-2.6.22-r8

in a new configuration i always get trouble either in alsa or laptop support 

it takes some 2 3 trials to get things working. for my toshiba tecra 9000

----------

## padoor

 *Staren wrote:*   

> Did you check the link I've given you? Anyway, since you have a fonctional USB 1.1 driver you probably need to add EHCI support only:
> 
>  *Quote:*   Device Drivers  --->
> 
>   SCSI device support  --->
> ...

 

i have done this step and made new bzImage and modules.

how do i check now if usb-2.0 is active?

still i get 

ocalhost ~ # grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.confg

grep: /usr/src/linux/.confg: No such file or directory 

lsmod also is same as previous no mention of usb modules.

now what else do i do?

----------

## padoor

now i get as this

localhost mnt # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

fuse                   38420  2

snd_pcm_oss            38048  0

snd_mixer_oss          16640  1 snd_pcm_oss

snd_seq_oss            29824  0

snd_seq_midi_event      9600  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                44624  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_seq_device          9996  2 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

vfat                   13312  3

fat                    44700  1 vfat

usb_storage            29824  1

libusual               18704  1 usb_storage

usbhid                 20260  0

snd_intel8x0           30236  3

snd_ac97_codec         91940  1 snd_intel8x0

ac97_bus                6016  1 snd_ac97_codec

snd_pcm                64516  4 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              20228  3 snd_seq,snd_pcm

snd                    42468  13 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq,snd_seq_device,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer

snd_page_alloc         11272  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

uhci_hcd               23180  0

usbcore               113924  5 usb_storage,libusual,usbhid,uhci_hcd

localhost mnt #                                  

i tried copying file to /mnt/sda1 now it shows 1.2mb/sec - 3mb/sec still many blocks written at 700kb/sec.

how do i make sure usb 2 is active?

----------

## Evincar

Ok, 2 things

1) I have made a stupid typo, it should be /usr/src/linux/.config rather than /usr/src/linux/.confg

2) Try copying a file FROM the USB stick rather than to it, it will give you a more interesting idea of the speed of the connection. If it is consistently over 2 MB then you are using USB 2.0.

----------

## padoor

no luck there

copying of a video file og 486mb the copy window shows consistent transfer of 934kb /sec.

now it is copying from vfat to ext3 file system. and it wants 8 minutes to copy this file.

copying a file to sda1 starts with 9mb/sec and drops to 570kb-950kb/sec. in 5 seconds

so it has not changed from previous write /read speeds.

this exercise did not produce any improved result if not worse  :Sad: 

----------

## d2_racing

Can you test with an another USB stick ?

----------

## padoor

no i have to buy another one for that purpose.

one other thing bothers me is if toshiba tecra supports usb 2.0?

i have checked with my p4 desktop and the stick is faster than in this laptop.

i will conduct some more tests and come back here with results.

 :Smile: 

----------

## dmpogo

So, once again (since I don't see a clear answer), what is the output of

```
grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.config
```

(there was misspelling in the original suggestion)

----------

## padoor

localhost ~ # grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO=y

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

localhost ~ #

this is the info i get.

----------

## dmpogo

 *padoor wrote:*   

> localhost ~ # grep EHCI /usr/src/linux/.config
> 
> CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y
> 
> CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m
> ...

 

OK, this is fine. BTW, if you emerge 'usbview', it clearly tells tells to what controller the device is attached and in which mode

----------

## padoor

Mass Storage Device

Manufacturer: JetFlash

Serial Number: OIC4KBTZ

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 64

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 058f

Product Id: 6387

Revision Number:  1.41

Config Number: 1

	Number of Interfaces: 1

	Attributes: 80

	MaxPower Needed: 100mA

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: usb-storage

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: 08(stor.) 

		Sub Class: 06

		Protocol: 50

		Number of Endpoints: 2

			Endpoint Address: 01

			Direction: out

			Attribute: 2

			Type: Bulk

			Max Packet Size: 64

			Interval: 0ms

			Endpoint Address: 82

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 2

			Type: Bulk

			Max Packet Size: 64

			Interval: 0ms

usbviewer i emerged and run

Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse

Manufacturer: Microsoft

Speed: 1.5Mb/s (low)

USB Version:  2.00

Device Class: 00(>ifc )

Device Subclass: 00

Device Protocol: 00

Maximum Default Endpoint Size: 8

Number of Configurations: 1

Vendor Id: 045e

Product Id: 00b9

Revision Number:  0.17

Config Number: 1

	Number of Interfaces: 1

	Attributes: a0

	MaxPower Needed:  50mA

	Interface Number: 0

		Name: usbhid

		Alternate Number: 0

		Class: 03(HID  ) 

		Sub Class: 01

		Protocol: 02

		Number of Endpoints: 1

			Endpoint Address: 81

			Direction: in

			Attribute: 3

			Type: Int.

			Max Packet Size: 8

			Interval: 10ms

the two usb ports are engaged as shown.

so now it is seen that it is connected with usb 2.0 the speed should be better than what it shows for jetflash?  

is there a configuration for the usb connection speed?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

Putting the EHCI driver in your kernel is not enough to get you USB 2.0 speeds

The following snippet shows your devices is USB 2 capable but that its running at USB 1 sppeds. 

```
Mass Storage Device

Manufacturer: JetFlash

Serial Number: OIC4KBTZ

Speed: 12Mb/s (full)   <-------

USB Version: 2.00 
```

Please post your /proc/bus/usb/devices file so we can see what hardware you have and how its connected.

----------

## padoor

localhost linux-2.6.23-gentoo # cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

T:  Bus=03 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.23-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.2

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=02 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc=  0/900 us ( 0%), #Int=  0, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.23-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.1

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=00 Prnt=00 Port=00 Cnt=00 Dev#=  1 Spd=12  MxCh= 2

B:  Alloc= 14/900 us ( 2%), #Int=  1, #Iso=  0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=0000 ProdID=0000 Rev= 2.06

S:  Manufacturer=Linux 2.6.23-gentoo uhci_hcd

S:  Product=UHCI Host Controller

S:  SerialNumber=0000:00:1d.0

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=e0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=09(hub  ) Sub=00 Prot=00 Driver=hub

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   2 Ivl=255ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=1.5 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS= 8 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=045e ProdID=00b9 Rev= 0.17

S:  Manufacturer=Microsoft

S:  Product=Microsoft USB Wireless Mouse

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=a0 MxPwr= 50mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 1 Cls=03(HID  ) Sub=01 Prot=02 Driver=usbhid

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=   8 Ivl=10ms

T:  Bus=01 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=01 Cnt=02 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=058f ProdID=6387 Rev= 1.41

S:  Manufacturer=JetFlash

S:  Product=Mass Storage Device

S:  SerialNumber=OIC4KBTZ

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=100mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 2 Cls=08(stor.) Sub=06 Prot=50 Driver=usb-storage

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

localhost linux-2.6.23-gentoo #                                  

this is the usb devices

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

From that you only have UHCI hardware in the system, so any USB 2 device will fall back to USB 1 speeds.

You have three 

```
Product=UHCI Host Controller 
```

entries.  Thats rare without an EHCI controller too.

Your mouse and USB stick are both on 

```
T: Bus=01
```

which is bad. A single USB bus cannot operate at USB 2 and USB 1 speeds at the same time, so that may be your problem.

Rearrange your USB devices so they show on different buses then retest.

----------

## padoor

does that mean the 2 connectors are just connected parellel?

ok there os a mini 5 pin DIN connector for mouse i will use an adaptor there and connect the mouse transmitter/reciever.

then use one of the 2 usb connectors i will try for the flashdrive.

this laptop does not have any other provision to change the cables of the usb connectors.

i will do this change and get back here.

thanks NeddySeagoon

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

Its a little more complex than 'joined in parralel'.

A single USB root hub provides two USB ports (connectors). Both ports on the same USB root hub must operate at the same USB standard. 

A quick test is to unplug both your mouse and the USB stick, then reconnect only the USB stick.

----------

## padoor

i have now connected psaux port mouse and only the flashdrive is in usb.

the speed of transfer is still remaining at 450kb - 2mb max 

there is no significant change 

what else i can try to improve this usb transfer to flash stick

i will try anything short of buying a usb harddrive

thanks for followup NeddySeagoon

all replies so far i got have helped  move one step ahead towards the goal

thanks everyone

----------

## Pearlseattle

Just did some small tests in order to test write-speeds on USB-keys - http://www.blah-blah.ch/Mra/GentooOnUsbstick - first point.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

It appears your PC has only USB 1 ports, if its a laptop, you need to add a USB 2 PCMCIA card.

If its a desktop, you need to fit a USB 2, PCI card.

Before you go spending money that you don't need to, please post your lspci output

----------

## padoor

localhost ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset Host Bridge (rev 02)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82830 830 Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #1 (rev 01)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #2 (rev 01)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #3 (rev 01)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 41)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 01)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)

00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 01)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. SuperSavage IX/C SDR (rev 05)

02:07.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): Texas Instruments TSB43AB22/A IEEE-1394a-2000 Controller (PHY/Link)

02:08.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82801CAM (ICH3) PRO/100 VE (LOM) Ethernet Controller (rev 41)

02:0a.0 CardBus bridge: Texas Instruments PCI1410 PC card Cardbus Controller (rev 01)

02:0b.0 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0b.1 CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC100 PCI to Cardbus Bridge with ZV Support (rev 32)

02:0d.0 System peripheral: Toshiba America Info Systems SD TypA Controller (rev 03)

localhost ~ #                                    

i have a bunch of drivers for the hardware of this notebook toshiba tecra 9000

but for windows2000 and xpsp2.

the toshiba support has some linux support. none in portage except for acpi

----------

## dmpogo

According to the Tecra 9000 specs on Toshiba website this laptop has only USB 1.1 ports

See this link 

[Mod Edit by NeddySeagoon. 

Wrapped the link in [url= /url] tags to make the thread easier to read]

----------

## padoor

 *Pearlseattle wrote:*   

> Just did some small tests in order to test write-speeds on USB-keys - http://www.blah-blah.ch/Mra/GentooOnUsbstick - first point.

 

i am using this flash stick only to tranbfer files from my laptop to my desktop.

there is no out put device in this laptop except the display panel

direct parrelel connection under windows xpsp2 worked but very slow like 32kb /sec

it is a dialup protocol. we cant expect better than that.

 i saw the result of usbstick as boot device , as you said it cannot be used for many writings for compile and at this speed it will take months to compile kde.  :Smile: 

it can be used as a livecd with a hard disk for writing

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

I've glanced through the datasheet on your 82801CA/CAM South bridge chip.

Its USB 1.1 only. You need an add in card to get USB 2 speeds.

----------

## dmpogo

 *padoor wrote:*   

>  *Pearlseattle wrote:*   Just did some small tests in order to test write-speeds on USB-keys - http://www.blah-blah.ch/Mra/GentooOnUsbstick - first point. 
> 
> i am using this flash stick only to tranbfer files from my laptop to my desktop.
> 
> there is no out put device in this laptop except the display panel
> ...

 

Your laptop has Ethernet port. You should set up the network connection to desktop

----------

## padoor

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> padoor,
> 
> I've glanced through the datasheet on your 82801CA/CAM South bridge chip.
> 
> Its USB 1.1 only. You need an add in card to get USB 2 speeds.

 

thanks for the lookup of chip data. i was afraid of this end result.

i will look for a pcmcia card with usb 2.0 .

----------

## padoor

[quote="padoor"] *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> padoor,
> 
> I've glanced through the datasheet on your 82801CA/CAM South bridge chip.
> 
> Its USB 1.1 only. You need an add in card to get USB 2 speeds.

 

thanks for the lookup of chip data. i was afraid of this end result.

i will look for a pcmcia card with usb 2.0 

i use the ethernet lan connection. no wireless modem here in our place yet affordable.

also it needs a router to make home lan.

all possible solutions are costly for me.now

thanks for all replies

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

A few points to ponder.

You may connect two PCs together using Ethernet without a switch or a router. A crossover Ethernet cable always works. 

A straight through cable can work but it depends on one or both network interfaces being able to do autodetect.

You need to set up static IPs on both PCs.

If you have a PC with two network interfaces, you may use it as a router. One network interface connects to the internet, the other to your second PC.

You then run routing software to route packets between the two interfaces so that both systems are on the internet.

There are several ways of doing this routing, depending on your exact needs.

In short, if you have a spare network card for your other machine, you are in business.

----------

## dmpogo

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In short, if you have a spare network card for your other machine, you are in business.

 

And if you just need to copy flies from laptop to desktop from time to time, you can unplug the desktop from internet temporarily to do transfer.

So first thing to check would be if you plug the ethernet cable you currently use for Internet into your laptop so it connects laptop with desktop,

 could you make the connection work ? (It is not a crossover cable, so there is no guarantee).

----------

## padoor

 *dmpogo wrote:*   

>  *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   
> 
> In short, if you have a spare network card for your other machine, you are in business. 
> 
> And if you just need to copy flies from laptop to desktop from time to time, you can unplug the desktop from internet temporarily to do transfer.
> ...

 

my internet is connected via a telephone line beetel ADSL2+modem at 128kbps always on ,with a beetel telephone in parellel with the modem. both work independently.

prior to this i had a lan cable cable connected to 1 in 5 out frontech port switch the out put from the switch connected to desktop and laptop from 2 ports of the swich with same static ip address and dns. at 64kbps always on. used to switch on only one comp at a time to avoid the ip conflict and was working ok.

as an upgrade to bandwidth i got this new connection with  telephone line and modem , out put i have connected to the port switch so the two comps are connected to internet simultaneously with 2 different ip addresses and they work ok the small bandwidth shared by both.

i have tried connecting the ethernet port with that of desktop directly and through the switch bur it is not finding the desktop from laptop and vice versa.

i have not tried crossover ethernet cable yet.  i will give it a try.

after directly connecting just browse the other computer with the browser or does it need any software installed?

samba4k  should find my desktop no?

it doesnt .  it goes outside the modem and looks at isp lan.

any idea how simple i can make this.  thats why the setup i have given above.

sharing net connection is not important as i am the only one using both desktop and laptop.

transfer of files from laptop to desktop is only important.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

You will not be able to browse one PC from the other. You will need NTFS or sshfs to make a part of one computers filesystem available on the other.

Be very careful of using NFS for 'cross mounting'. Both systems may fail to boot as each waits for the other to mount its NFS share.

For moving odd files, scp is good enough and you will already have that.

Lets call the PCs PC1 and PC2. The following should work.

On PC1 do ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.10

On PC2 do ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.20

On PC1 ping 192.168.100.20 should work

On PC2 ping 192.168.100.10 should work

On PC1 providing sshd is running, ssh root@192.168.100.20 will connect you to PC2

If you want to use names in place of IP addresses, you must populate /etc/hosts on both PCs so that name lookups can be resolved to IPs.

I expect your 1 in 5 out frontech port switch is actually a router that will provide Dynamic Host Control Protocol. Please provide a manufactuer and a part number so I can check the manual, or a link to the manual in English. If we can get this working, it would be much better for you.

----------

## padoor

i am absolutely new to ssh and sop

i need to read on them to do something like this.

proceedure seems similar to windows connecting two computers.

any reading meterial on this i can look for?

i am sorry to be dumb on the technical part of this proceedure.

i will get back with some more test results and details of the port swich

----------

## NeddySeagoon

padoor,

Secure Shell (ssh) is in two parts, a server daemon, which you start with 

```
/etc/inid.d/sshd start
```

or by adding to rc-update.

It will not start unless the network is already started as it depends on networking.

With the daemon listening for connections on one PC, you use a client 

```
ssh user@host
```

 to connect, where user is a valid username on the host you are connecting to an host is either a name or an IP address.

There is a free windows client called PuTTY, should you need to connect from windows.

```
man sshd
```

 and 

```
man ssh
```

are worth reading.

You can test your setup on the system running the daemon by doing 

```
ssh <user>@127.0.0.1
```

That ssh's into the box from itself. Its of no prcactical value whatsoever, other than to test your ssh daemon.

----------

## padoor

yes i was able to do as you said in the post and from more help from another of my post

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-604358-highlight-.html

now i am able to transfer files at 5mb/sec over ssh and fish://root@[desktop ip address]

thanks for help.

 :Smile:   :Smile: 

----------

